# Fette Überschrift



## Adele (24 Januar 2006)

Wie kriege ich es z. B. bei den Gedichten hin, die Überschriften fett zu markieren. Ich hatte hier mal die Veränderungsmöglichkeiten gesehe, konnte bisher aber die entsprechende Seite nicht wieder finden.

Gruss vom Technik-Naivchen


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Januar 2006)

Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kriege ich es z. B. bei den Gedichten hin, die Überschriften fett zu markieren.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/faq.php?mode=bbcode
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/faq.php?mode=bbcode#1

(aber nur im Posting selber, den Betreff kann man nicht formatieren ) 

cp


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Januar 2006)

.. oder wenn Du Firefox benutzt
 unter Extras Erweiterungen dort Erweiterungen herunterladen anklicken mit der Suche nach BBCode suchen und installieren.
Wenn installiert Firefox neu starten, dann hast Du beim Schreiben die Möglichkeit über Mausklick rechtsd zum BBCode  zu kommen, dort *kannst* Du alle gängigen Formate mit Markieren und _Formatieren _übertragen.

BBCode


----------



## Heiko (24 Januar 2006)

Noch einfacher: das Wort oder den Satz markieren und dann [alt]+b drücken.


----------



## Adele (24 Januar 2006)

Danke für die vielen Hinweise.
Ich werd's ausprobieren    :bussi: 

Adele


----------

